# My Subtle MOTM Creature From The Black Lagoon



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is my entry in the Creature features now appearing on the site. I guess I'm more of a minimalist finisher - a less-is-more kind of model maker. So nothing fancy here. Just my take on a fun model that is quite well done, I might add. Hope you find it appealing. Let's see more! You know you bought them!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great and personally I have more of a preference for subtlety. Your colors on the creature are very nice and the dry brushing on him and the base are too. A very nice build.

Bob K.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like your shading and tones. Makes him look more like his underwater where the colours would be muted.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Really nice work Model Maker.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice drybrushing, and the touch of red and blue on the sandy shaded base really sets off the figure nicely. Great job!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work! Sometimes the more subtle the paint job, the better. 

Sean


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great colours and a nice finish.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice build! You really brought out all the fine details on this kit. It looks outstanding!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool paint job MM, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, everybody! I'm super-pleased that you like the look. In painting him I almost felt like an impressionist painter just hinting at color and not being overly concerned with being technically precise with strict line demarcations and such. This made the model more fun to do and much less stressful. I know there are many people out there with lots more talent who will blow me away with their versions but I'll always have a fond memory of completing this kit in the manner I chose. Build on, my friends!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

You have nothin' to justify there! it's a fine fish, a featured creature and a great gill-man!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Great job! I have got to get this kit.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A very nice job that lets the detail of the kit speak for itself--I think your interpretation and execution are great.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really captures the feel of that early underwater photography! I don't think people realize how ground-breaking it was for the time. Man, this movie scared the doo doo out of me as a kid! Did it win an Oscar for it? Time to Wiki..............


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is the way the Creature _should_ look! No red lips, no yellow abdomen--nice subtle shading and highlighting. And the bit of color on the base offsets the figure nicely! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

You did a great job here. The Creature looks great! His eyes are very "piercing". Well done! Oh, and good photography! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being subtle. The finished kit looks very good.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

You said you had fun with it and was less stressful, that's what matter's the most. And I like the colors you chose. Nice build. Thanks for sharing it!

Terry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work! Less really is more!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!! Its nice to see one's kit come back for an encore critique. Must be some builders thinking about completing their own Creature, hummmmm??? Bring 'em on. Its a rubber monster suit I never get tired of seeing. I love to see what other builders do with their Creatures. There are some fabulous finishes out there that make me drool.


----------

